# stihl 028 AV super woodboss specs?



## moparfan1234

i just picked up this saw and have been looking for hours trying to find hp and cc specs on this saw i cant seem to find them any one know?


thanks


----------



## synness4

hello mopar man welcome to as good luck with good luck with the 028 they are a good saw I have two I KNOW THAT it is 47 cc i'm not sure on the hp someone else should tell you more


----------



## moparfan1234

sorry not to step on your toes here but the book says its a 3.14ci witch is like 51.5 cc since its the super. i wish the book told me the hp rating.


----------



## angelo c

http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS280.html ?


----------



## moparfan1234

angelo c said:


> http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS280.html ?



maybe im slow and missing it but i dont see a hp rating on that one ethere?


----------



## Old Goat

Try one of these links

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...5f352eae1aecdc9288256ba20048eb6b?OpenDocument

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...be0d5cdb019bd35e88256ba200493999?OpenDocument

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...83971384aaeecdb288256ded0075d27f?OpenDocument


----------



## Mad Professor

angelo c said:


> http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS280.html ?



MS280 is a different animal.

Acres site does not list the super or HP for other 028s.

Saw Troll will be along soon.


----------



## bortle

I too would like any info on a 028 super.


----------



## bortle

According to a Stihl book
028S
piston displacement 51.1cm
Bore 46 mm
stroke 31mm
max rpm 13000

no hp rating


----------



## synness4

found a old post saw troll said 3.5 hp on 28 super


----------



## Normsworld

Does your 028 have a bolt or hook under the sprocket to catch a broke or derailed chain ? Mine does not , no sign of a missing bolt to attach one either. I don't have the OEM sprocket cover , wondering if it was on it originally ?


----------



## iCreek

I got one of the 028 AV Supers also. Let me know if you need the manual, I have one in PDF format.

Does yours seem a little heavy? They are built solid as a tank, and suppose to be a very reliable saw. I just put a 18" bar on mine the other day. Depending on the chain tensioner, if external between the bar nuts like current saws, they are worth alot more, I think they made those the last two years. Like to hear what others think about the 028 Wood Boss and AV Super.


----------



## angelo c

:biggrinbounce2: I guess that .1 hp makes it a clearly different breed . 



PHP:


MS280 is a different animal

.

I understand the stroke and Bore could be wildly different as well as any crank variations and porting differences as well, but that wasn't what the o/p was requesting. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## shipdawg

*028 super hp*

I found a post that said that 3.8 hp for the super 3.5 hp for Av and 3.2 hp for WB


----------



## Bowtie

iCreek said:


> Like to hear what others think about the 028 Wood Boss and AV Super.



Very solid reliable small saw.I have a real nice 028 Super, and a project 028 Super I am currently building. I also have had a few 028 WBs. I dont find them heavy at all, and my Super responded very well to the mods I did to it.


----------



## dieselscout80

Bowtie said:


> Very solid reliable small saw.I have a real nice 028 Super, and a project 028 Super I am currently building. I also have had a few 028 WBs. I dont find them heavy at all, and my Super responded very well to the mods I did to it.



Do you know for sure that the Super Cylinder fits on the standard 028?


----------



## Bowtie

dieselscout80 said:


> Do you know for sure that the Super Cylinder fits on the standard 028?



Yes. You can put an 028 super piston and cylinder setup on any of the 028s. The mufflers do differ on some, but as long as you have your original muffler, or a later side exit muffler, you should be ok.


----------



## Farley9n

*Here's The Ports.....Stock*

I got one with a bad piston from a local shop and have now a piston & rings on the way from Bailey's. Here are a few pictures of the stock for now porting. The intake seems very restrictive and has a tiny boot but the rest of the ports look good. 




















I should have it together and running by Aug.............Bob


----------



## blackoak

angelo c said:


> :biggrinbounce2: I guess that .1 hp makes it a clearly different breed .
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> MS280 is a different animal
> 
> .
> 
> I understand the stroke and Bore could be wildly different as well as any crank variations and porting differences as well, but that wasn't what the o/p was requesting. :biggrinbounce2:


About the only thing an 028S and an MS 280 have in common are they are both orange, and white and the both say Stihl and use a chain to cut with. That's about it.


----------



## Evan

to the top.

i guess the super is 51 ccs not close to 60cc


----------



## moparfan1234

well guys i have bad news. i have been having a big problem with my saw and im giving up on it to buy me a husky agan. i can't depend on this saw for nothing. any more.


----------



## Steve K

Well if you don't want it anymore you can send it to me, may even pay something for it and shipping.


----------



## mphjeep

I just got my 028S running after rebuilding it for the last month or so. It was a PITA but now having cut a few cord this last weekend with it I am all smiles. what's yours doing that has you so frustrated?
matt


----------



## FullCry

I also have a 028 Super....that I bought new back in 1982 and I haven't used it a whole lot but I like it. I need a new chain for it and it will cut like hades. Black oak are you throwing off on the028 Superman? If so then one should realize that the manufacturers of all types of machines, cars,planes,saws,etc. always engineer them better as time goes on. One day we will use lasers to cut trees and won't have to hear the noise and smell them lovely fumes. They are good saws IMHO.


----------



## moparfan1234

Steve K said:


> Well if you don't want it anymore you can send it to me, may even pay something for it and shipping.



$200 plus shiping. i have $280 in it with the new bar and chain. but i also have to have a replacement first. not trying to be high priced but to get most of my money back.



mphjeep said:


> I just got my 028S running after rebuilding it for the last month or so. It was a PITA but now having cut a few cord this last weekend with it I am all smiles. what's yours doing that has you so frustrated?
> matt



well i have only cut about 9 qurds of wood with it. it has started to ack like it is running out of fuel spit and sputer then die and still have 1/2 tank of fuel or more left. if i take it all apart clean every thing check for any air lecks ya know every thing put it back together then it will run good for anether tank and a 1/2 or so then do it all over agan. i have no lecks in the system any where like im sucking air. every thing gaskets and such look brand new in it. i ever tryed all new gaskets in the carb still no diffrent. i filterd a few gallons of gas for it to make sure the fuel was clean. just done a bunch of stuff trying to fix it and have not got anywhere. im tired of driving all the way out to where i cut wood just to have my saw die and spend most of the day working on it. now i have worked on engines all my life and have yet to have one not run right when im done but i need a saw to run now not a week or month from now when i finaly get it working right. heres a pic of it. its not like its old and beatup or had alot of use. and this pic was before the new bar and chain.













and here is the POS i use for a backup since the stihl wont run.







FullCry said:


> I also have a 028 Super....that I bought new back in 1982 and I haven't used it a whole lot but I like it. I need a new chain for it and it will cut like hades. Black oak are you throwing off on the028 Superman? If so then one should realize that the manufacturers of all types of machines, cars,planes,saws,etc. always engineer them better as time goes on. One day we will use lasers to cut trees and won't have to hear the noise and smell them lovely fumes. They are good saws IMHO.



yea im sure they have been good for many others. but i don't seem to getalong with stihl. kinda like i don't getalong with ford trucks. if i drive a ford or even a chevy i end up walking home drive a dodge and i can't kill it even when i try. huskys have been good for me for many years when i was loging maybe thay are the ones that will run for me.


----------



## Normsworld

I put a new 028 OEM fuel line in mine and it is a little short . The pick up is in the air before the tank is dry . Maybe yours is real short...... Full tank fine , run it it down some and its cavatating ( not your fault ... heard Husky Lovers were always havin' a hard time getting their little short hoses wet !)


----------



## moparfan1234

Normsworld said:


> I put a new 028 OEM fuel line in mine and it is a little short . The pick up is in the air before the tank is dry . Maybe yours is real short...... Full tank fine , run it it down some and its cavatating ( not your fault ... heard Husky Lovers were always havin' a hard time getting their little short hoses wet !)



haha funny funny. naw both my hoses are plenty long and stay wet.:jawdrop:


----------



## Evan

well , looks like im going to get mine going. i tore it down yesterday and will acid clean today and see what happens, if it cleans up ill order meteor piston. put it together. if it runs good ill get 16" bar and toss on it 

as far as i can tell it is built with the same quality as the new saws and is just as easy to work on


----------



## Billy Jack

I just worked on a 028 Super AV Wood Boss in the last couple of weeks, so I'm searching for posts on the model.

I'm wondering if the OP ever checked to make sure the fuel filter had not fell off the fuel line. The 1/2 tank issue makes me wonder. I had a 394XP sent to me and ran great for 1/2 a tank then would quit. It wasn't until I went to check the filter that I noticed it was not attached to the line (apparently came loose during shipping). 

Also, is the 3.8 hp rating accurate for the 028 Super?


----------



## srskipper

*028 av manual how do i get it please*

I'd love to get the manual for the 028 av please. how do I go about it. Thanks


----------



## shipdawg

I have on my computer I got it off some sight on the net google it and you should be able to find it if not I can send it to you send me your email address


----------



## Kenskip1

*028*

Her is mine. Bought new in 1985. Only thing I have bone is a small muffler mod, new air and gas filter and a carb kit. And yes it has 170 + LBS of compression, Ken


----------



## nstueve

Not to revive a dead post but I have a 028 super question... Does anyone else have troubles keeping the Stop, Run, Choke button on run... Seems like my neighbors doesn't like to stay on "run." Moves just a little bit up and kills the saw some times...

OH and what is a really good running 028AV super worth? My neightbor offered his up to me but I think I want to go with a new 260pro or a 346xp...


----------



## brages

I see them for around $150 on CL.


----------



## striperswaper

nstueve said:


> Not to revive a dead post but I have a 028 super question... Does anyone else have troubles keeping the Stop, Run, Choke button on run... Seems like my neighbors doesn't like to stay on "run." Moves just a little bit up and kills the saw some times...
> 
> OH and what is a really good running 028AV super worth? My neightbor offered his up to me but I think I want to go with a new 260pro or a 346xp...



maybe you need to bend the combination spring/contact for more force
take off the airfilter cover and look at the switch and you will see...


----------



## nstueve

striperswaper said:


> maybe you need to bend the combination spring/contact for more force
> take off the airfilter cover and look at the switch and you will see...



sweet Thanks!


----------



## Oliver1655

Sounds like you might be getting a vacuum in the fuel tank. Try cleaning the vent tube for the fuel tank. On my S-10 there is a piece of fuel line with a set screw in it. Occasionally I have to remove the set screw, clean the threads, remove the line and run a cleaning patch through the line. I would NOT recommend replacing that piece of fuel line unless it cracks. I did a few years back and it was too soft and the set screw sealed too well and the saw wouldn't run right. 6 months later it had loosened up and the saw worked good. (I didn't attempt to use the saw during this period, It might not have need that long to loosen up.)


----------



## Billy Jack

The only issue I've had with mine was the chain throwing problems while cutting small saplings flush to the ground. Other than that, it runs like a champ. I am convinced there is no worn part(s) causing the chain to come off, but I still think the star sprocket is susceptible to throwing the chain when the saw is turned sideways. Straight down cutting, no problems. Only ever had that issue with a 024 Wood Boss and the 028AV Super WB.

BTW - I switched to a Husky 51 for cutting the rest of the saplings. Chain never came off.


----------



## randallw

iCreek said:


> I got one of the 028 AV Supers also. Let me know if you need the manual, I have one in PDF format.
> 
> Does yours seem a little heavy? They are built solid as a tank, and suppose to be a very reliable saw. I just put a 18" bar on mine the other day. Depending on the chain tensioner, if external between the bar nuts like current saws, they are worth alot more, I think they made those the last two years. Like to hear what others think about the 028 Wood Boss and AV Super.


 I am looking for the service manual for this saw. Do you have it? Could you make it available to me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bush cutter

*looking for a stihl 044 chainsaw*

hi guys looking for a stihl 044 chainsaw for parts if u got one or know of sombody that does send me am messege thanks bush cutter


----------



## Jack.Resar

I just picked this saw up it runs but I was told it needs a new piston. It's a Stihl 028 AV Super Wood Boss. Can anyone tell me if it uses the 46mm piston


----------



## angelo c

Jack.Resar said:


> I just picked this saw up it runs but I was told it needs a new piston. It's a Stihl 028 AV Super Wood Boss. Can anyone tell me if it uses the 46mm piston



pressure and vac test. then take the jug off and measure it. There were so many variations of 028 I would never assume anything. and measure every time.


----------



## TysonH

Sorry I know this post is a few months old but, If its a 46mm (this piston has a slight dome in the middle of it) then it is indeed a Super, 44mm (this is a domed piston) was the AV electronic and the 42mm was the early model with the metal tank and no chain break.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I just did two 028 refurbs and used both Stihl and aftermarket fuel lines.

Both lines were about 1 1/2" shorter than in my opinion would be correct.

Likely starve for fuel at 1/4 tank.


----------

